# May 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

*Alright everyone....... ready for this month's challenge? I am so happy to see how popular last month's was. It was a lot of fun to see and do!! Thank you for participating! :whoo:

Now.... on to something completely different. I am taking a chance here, but I feel like really challenging you all! Myself included, actually..... lol This month, you will need to put your thinking cap on and see things with a different eye. *

*
Photos for May '08 are going to be in BLACK AND WHITE or in SEPIA ! Take pictures of your Hav(s) and convert them to black and white, to sepia or to grayscale, using your photo program that you use to upload pics, or to edit, etc....

You can use Photo Shop Pro, Microsoft Photo Editor, Irfan View and many others. I'm sure there are even websites that will convert your uploaded images for free, so if someone can share this info with us, it would be great. 

May is a time when many flowers blossom, where leaves finally start to grow on the trees, when we are outdoors more, enjoying sunshine and nature. I know many of you already have a ton of flowers - those members on the west coast come to mind - and some of you are in another part of the world completely and may not have the same seasons, but we can all step outdoors and photograph our Havanese, wondering how they might look once we convert their images to black and white.

CHALLENGE YOURSELVES and you just might discover a new side to photography you'll enjoy! eace:*

*Please keep the subjects of posts in this thread on this month's challenge. Post as many photos as you like!*


----------



## mintchip

I love black and white photos:whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

Very interesting challenge Marj. I'll have to put my thinking cap on for sure.


----------



## Laurief

I too LOVE black & white photos, I have several from my wedding and they are my favorites!! No guarantees that I will be able to figure out how to do this, but I love the idea.


----------



## Leeann

OK everyone I have not posted in a photo challenge in a long time BUT this month I am going to do my best to get a new camera so I can start posting some pictures again. I love these challanges everyone does such a great job and I miss being a part of them.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Does this count?*

Does this count???
Black, white, black, white, black, white and a little sepia in the corner.....
ound:ound:
(ok, maybe I cheated...I will post a true challenge pic in a minute)


----------



## pjewel

Okay, since I'm always late to the party, I thought I'd help kick off this month's challenge. Here's my first.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is my true challenge picture~
The "animals" at 8 1/2 weeks old. It's a little harder to tell whos who!
(yes, all 5 are sleeping on just one bed!)


----------



## imamurph

testing...


----------



## Tritia

MopTop Havanese said:


> Does this count???
> Black, white, black, white, black, white and a little sepia in the corner.....
> ound:ound:
> (ok, maybe I cheated...I will post a true challenge pic in a minute)


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc

MopTop Havanese said:


> Does this count???
> Black, white, black, white, black, white and a little sepia in the corner.....
> ound:ound:
> (ok, maybe I cheated...I will post a true challenge pic in a minute)


ROFLMBO !!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## Missy

I can do the black and white too-- no special effects. I promise I will try later.


----------



## maryvee

here is a pic of my boy-- one of my favorites...


----------



## Missy

Ohhh I love that photo of Billy.


----------



## maryvee

ty missy-- i actually have a little series of them-- the sun was shining in through the window and he just went up and sat on the ottoman and looked at me like "are you gonna take a picture?"-- i would post some more, but my windows were really dirty and i am embarrassed!


----------



## imamurph

Mary..that is such a cute photo of Billy! 

Ohh, go ahead and post more..we don't care about windows...just Hav's here!


----------



## maryvee

ok-- last two-- glad you are enjoying them!! ignore the windows! i love how you can see the change in the shadows from the sun moving!


----------



## Cheryl

I love these. Is this possible to do with a boring digital and no special software?


----------



## maryvee

what kind of computer are you using cheryl? my photos were all done with a boring digital-- with the exception of the last two (which i sharpened a bit using iPhoto), i just hit a button and can change them to black and white-- most photo programs have an option to do that.


----------



## mary c

*b/w pictures*

I posted to the wrong thread (seeing aka may photo challenge ; )http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/brick.gif
so I'm reposting these here... thanks to Leeann for steering me in the right direction : )http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/icons/icon12.gif

Mary

a few good dogs ; ) the nj outdoor show picture
looking ahead ; ) the pictures of Lovey with her babies and
then Silverbelle, one of the babies

Mary


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!!


----------



## maryvee

i love those pictures! i like the outdoor one the best!


----------



## mintchip

Comet will have to wait for a black and white photo it is :frusty:
but here is Oliver


----------



## Lina

Love all the real and non-real B&W pics!  Here are two old ones of Kubrick in Sepia and B&W.


----------



## ivyagogo

Howdy! I've been wantin' ter make these here photos in sepia fer some time now.


----------



## maryvee

how did you get the hat to stay on??? so cute!


----------



## Missy

look at those adorable pictures of Gryff.


----------



## ivyagogo

I wasn't able to keep the hat on. This is what you call a photo-op!


----------



## pjewel

mary c said:


> I posted to the wrong thread (seeing aka may photo challenge ; )http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/brick.gif
> so I'm reposting these here... thanks to Leeann for steering me in the right direction : )http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/icons/icon12.gif
> 
> Mary
> 
> a few good dogs ; ) the nj outdoor show picture
> looking ahead ; ) the pictures of Lovey with her babies and
> then Silverbelle, one of the babies
> 
> Mary


Oh that puppy on the right with the soulful eyes. Be still my heart.


----------



## irnfit

Mary's pups are abolutely beautiful. I was lucky enough to see them in February. They are so precious.


----------



## Posh's Mom

An oldie but goodie of Miss Posh sans color.


----------



## Redorr

My house and my dog are already black and white and sepia! Lucky me. Lola as a pup.


----------



## marjrc

Look at all the lovely Havs we've got here!! Wow! Stunning photos of your dogs, Mary. 

Kubrick looks like such a wise, old soul in the 2nd picture and a total goofball in the first! I love him!! He's gorgeous, Lina.

Howdy Gryff! What a cutie pie! I thought it was Brady for a second there. lol

Posh is just beautiful! Look at her markings. They seem to pop in that photo, Amy.

Lola is adorable!! Lucky you, with the color scheme of the month! lol 

Here are some of mine...... for now.


----------



## marjrc

Mary, GREAT photos of Billy! 

Oliver is so darling in that one, Sally. He looks so gentle and soft. Very nice!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Marj I love your photos of Ricky and Sammy. It is soo hard to get a black and white photo of a black dog. You did a great job.
_Hey Comet you will get a good one soon!_


----------



## Missy

Well, blue is also used in the same way sepia is to give that older moodier effect. And since Jasper is going through one of his blue moods, I thought I would post one of my favorite picts of my blue little boy!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Love the photos folks. The B & W dogs (even before the Photoshopping) look especially striking in B&W.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Here are a few of kona....


----------



## marjrc

Jasper's blue photo is striking! Great job, Missy. I love it. 

Look at little Kona. So sweet! Brooke, why are your pics quite a bit smaller when you post them? Are you posting them in a diff. way than most of us? I'd love to see more of Kona. lol


----------



## imamurph

*Sophie*

Well, my B&W's and Sepia's are not coming out too well..they look boring.. so I used the "Ink" effect on Sophie in Photobucket..


----------



## imamurph

*OPPS..Spilled Some Color on Posh...SORRY!*


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Marj, I'm nost sure why they post little. I upload them to photobucket and then post the link.... Here are a few more of Kona--- then we are off to the breeder.


----------



## earfax

Mollie


----------



## dboudreau

Great job everyone, here is my attempt.


----------



## Poornima

All the pictures are gorgeous! I LOVE black and white medium, and now that I have joined the Nikon club....I am additcted!


----------



## earfax

mollie


----------



## earfax

mollie


----------



## Julie

Wow! You guys are really loving this challenge! YIPPEE!:clap2: Keep them coming!!! They are wonderful to see!!!


----------



## Lina

Love all the pics! Poornima, don't you just love the Nikon? Great pics of Benji and Lizzie!

Here's one of Kubrick I took yesterday.


----------



## Poornima

Thanks Carolina! I love Kubrick's latest picture. He seems so engrossed in his thoughts


----------



## Judy A

I snapped one this morning....but had to use my digital elph as I just can't figure out how to use my new camera! I did figure out how to take black and white, but it only works in natural light and I can't seem to take them with a flash....Hopefully this summer when I have more time, I can find someone to teach me how to use it! This is one of Doc and Izzy having their morning love fest....


----------



## Judy A

Squirrel watch...from another day...it's terrible out today...high winds and rain so there won't be any photos taken outside! Actually, they were watching the neighbor planting flowers...


----------



## Julie

oh cute!!!

:clap2: Keep the pictures coming! :clap2:


----------



## Judy A

Beware...non-hav photo...just my neighbor with her daughter...


----------



## Poornima

Judy, love the pictures of the furkids looking out the door and your neigbor's little girl with her mom.


----------



## pjewel

Judy that picture of the little girl with her mom should be framed. What a great shot!


----------



## CacheHavs

Here are a few that I did late last year of Cedrik and Oskarka

The first two of Oskarka were done in Antique and the last one with Cedrik and Oskarka together is done in sepia tone.

BTW I love all to other pix posted too. Katie, girl you are too funny, that was a clever idea:biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs

And here is one of Miss Ulysses


----------



## earfax

*Mollie Picture*

heres mollie


----------



## earfax

mollie


----------



## mintchip

Comet's turn


----------



## Missy

Great photos. I love Comets puppy cut. I love the last photo of Sam with the ball-- that is a striking shot debbie. I so love them all, But I have to say I miss our colorful Havs.


----------



## imamurph

*Mother's Day Picutres*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*What no male havanese can resist*

Hmmm. Almost better than a treat!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki Overexposed*

When I took this photo, you could barely see it...until I went to work with the fun stuff on the mac...


----------



## Poornima

Sally, great pictures. What lens did you use and what mode?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Havanese RLH*

Believe it or not, this is an out of focus photo of the two of them running of the steps to get their treat after pottying outside...LOL Can you find them? One is at the bottom, silver and white, and one is at the top, black and white.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki is my ghost dog*

When I look at this, it appears that Riki is a ghost dog.

You guys sure took some beautiful photos. I need to learn to use photoshop!
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Op Art Havanese*

Riki and Daisy on Mother's Day...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*one last challenge...*

Let us in!


----------



## Judy A

What fun pictures....keep them coming!


----------



## JanB

A challenge for sure...

I have a MacBook. So I go to iPhoto and change the photos to B&W and sepia but when I upload them here they are in color. I checked my photo library and the changes were saved so what gives?

Sorry for always being such a pain and needing my hand held...lol.


----------



## Lina

Jan, I answered you in the Funny Hav Pics thread:



> Jan, when the pictures are saved under iPhoto, they are NOT changed under the file name. You need to physically export the pictures out of iPhoto so that you have the changed photo file to work with. Just click on the picture, go to File -> Export and then save the file under a folder that you want so you can easily find it. Now it's saved!


----------



## JanB

Lina, thank you!! It worked and better yet it was super easy!

Here they are. One in B&W and the other in sepia:

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Miss Ulysses sure knows how to do a stance! Look at that! 

Debbie, gorgeous shots and I really love that last one of Samson. He's totally adorable! 

Diane, LOVE the ones of Gabriel, esp. that first one on Mother's Day.

Linda, you are having fun, aren't you? I love it! I think all those colors are great!

Oh, miss Posh looks GREAT on that one, Diane! Sally, Comet is a total doll face! Can I have him??? :biggrin1:

Man, there are so many, can't comment on every one of them, but I love that you are enjoying playing around with your pics. Mollie looks great too as do your two, Poornima. Have fun! :whoo:

Ok........ so maybe I'm a little dense as I have been quite behind in some posts, but ummm... Jan? Did you get a puppy and it's news or did I actually miss the announcement? :suspicious:


----------



## irnfit

Nap time


----------



## JanB

Marj, you didn't miss it - I just started a new thread :biggrin1: He is a cutie-patootie though, isn't he? <GFETE>


----------



## Poornima

Michele, that's a cute picture! How comfy are they!


----------



## maryam187

OK, so Adobe Photoshop is a little overwhelming...but I managed to do a simple B&W conversion, hope that's enough for now...The beach pics were taken recently at Myrtle Beach in SC and the leafbutt-pic was taken at the bark park.


----------



## mintchip

love your beach photos!


----------



## irnfit

Maryam, the one of Pablo just laying on the beach is beautiful Love it!


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, what a great beach portrait of you two!!!!! wow. Who can resist a cutie patootie butt like that?? lol


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures Maryam.


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great pictures! :clap2:

I love all of them!

What a totally serene picture of you,Maryam and Pablo at the beach! Love it!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Myrtle Beach*

are dogs allowed on the beach in south Carolina? Here they are very strict. We have a dog beach...but it is mostly labs and my dogs aren't too excited about being run over by excited bigger dogs.

Linda


----------



## Jane

Here's my May entry of my two favorite subjects - I love sepia!


----------



## maryam187

Thank you ladies for the great comments!!!

Linda, yes they're allowed but not from 9 a.m.-5 p.m. or so they say...we took him to the beach 2x after 5 p.m. and on the 3rd day decided that since other people don't seem to care too much for the rules, we won't either, LOL and we all had a great 3 hour walk around noon!


----------



## JanB

Maryam, great photos! The second picture he looks like " Cousin Itt" from the Adams family, lol!! All that hair  We just found out we can take Tessa to the public beaches in FL before 8 AM and after 5 PM if we get a "license". We go back in August and look forward to it. Isn't it fabulous to have your boy with you on vacation???

Jane, beautiful close-ups of your boys!


----------



## Lina

Maryam, I love the beach photos! Really nice shots! 

Jane, your boys are just gorgeous, in person and in picture.


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

*May pics...*

Here's a few of Obi:


----------



## Posh's Mom

imamurph said:


> spilled some color on posh


ound:ound:ound:

cool diane. i love that!


----------



## Julie

Hey------there was my main squeeze----"Lincoln". He looks so good:kiss:

Love that last shot of Obi! What a funny expression!ound:


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Jan, Carolina and Julie!

It was fun to play with the sepia - cool idea for this month's challenge, Marj! Does that make them chocolate Havs now? :biggrin1:


----------



## Ans

Hiro in the Woods








Hiro and The Watermil








Running Hiro


----------



## irnfit

Beautiful pictures of Hiro, as usual!


----------



## Jane

Hiro is gorgeous! I love your photos. Especially that last one with the "flash of pad"!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow everyone, these are fabulous photos. I'll have to try some of MeMe and see how they turn out.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Here's my Roxie at 10 weeks, resting on Dad's boot (Dad, who was determined not to love her!!)
Everyone's photos are great... and I love finding a photo challenge in the Havanese forum.. both my hobbies at one place!


----------



## havjump

Wonderful photos everyone!
Hiro is stunning!


----------



## havaluv

Here's Mr. Oliver all Sepia's out:​


----------



## havaluv

And I couldn't resist playing a little more with Ruby and Oliver's pics. They aren't sepia or black and white, but aren't they FUN? ​


----------



## maryvee

love those havaluv-- what program did you use to make those? i have photobooth on my mac and that is one of the options to take a picture...but i am looking for a program i can drag my photos in to look like that-- am just experimenting now with photo programs (aperture and such)


----------



## maryam187

Shelly, love your pieces of art!


----------



## mintchip

maryvee said:


> love those havaluv-- what program did you use to make those? i have photobooth on my mac and that is one of the options to take a picture...but i am looking for a program i can drag my photos in to look like that-- am just experimenting now with photo programs (aperture and such)


Me too Maryvee! How do you like Aperture??


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great photos everyone!:clap2:

I took some photos I'm going to try my hand at changing to blk/wh.....


----------



## Julie

Here is our gang in black and white---

Jasper the cat
Quincy the hav
Vinnie the sheltie


----------



## Me&2Girls

Okay here's my attempt with Miss MeMe - I can't figure out how to link directly to Flickr, so these are a bit small.


----------



## Julie

Those are great Lisa! Meme is gorgeous!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Hey I got a black dog*

Now this was fun - Miss MeMe is now black! Kind of reminds me a bit of an Affenpinscher - those cute little "monkey dogs"! ound:


----------



## mintchip

great photos Lisa!!!!!!


----------



## herrick51

*Bodacious Brody!*

Black & Tan to Black & White. . .


----------



## Lina

Hello and :welcome: to the forum! Brody is so handsome! I love his wet look in your avatar picture.


----------



## herrick51

Thanks, I've been hanging out for a while, but finally took the time to get fully registered with the avatar. He is a devil child after his bath!


----------



## Missy

Great photos everyone. Shelly I love the Warholesque Oliver and Ruby.


----------



## herrick51

*OK - Just One More!*

Somebody put a Bow in My Hair!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Brody's Momma - welcome. Those are great pictures. How old is Brody?


----------



## herrick51

Hi, this is a wonderful group!

Brody is 8 months old. We spent the winter in Florida and got him from a breeder there when he was 5 months old. He's a sweet boy, and a great traveler (we spent almost 6 weeks on the road in our RV returning home to Oregon about a month after getting him). He's adjusted really well to all the changes, and LOVES his big backyard and house.
I have always been a cat owner, but when my 18 year-old kitty died last year, my husband's allergist strongly encouraged no more cats. We never thought of getting a dog, but I missed having a pet, and our neighbors in the RV park in Florida had the BEST dog - a 3 year old Havanese! We did a lot of research and decided they were the best. . .


----------



## havaluv

maryvee said:


> love those havaluv-- what program did you use to make those? i have photobooth on my mac and that is one of the options to take a picture...but i am looking for a program i can drag my photos in to look like that-- am just experimenting now with photo programs (aperture and such)


Mary, I actually used the editing software in photobucket. They have added a lot of fun new functions to their editing software. I love photobucket for storing all my images so I can easily post them here or to myspace. It's easy to use and has lots of neat goodies to play with.

This was a great photo challenge! I am really enjoying seeing everyone's pictures. I've not been on enough to watch it every day so when I do come on, I feel like I can't comment on all the photos because there are so many good ones! So I'll just say, great job everyone! eace:There are some really gorgeous photos on this thread!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Shelly, I agree, photobucket is the best. So easy to use and so easy to link photos to post here.


----------



## polo

*hey mom... just checking your e-mails!*

Here's my May photo of Bailey


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Fun with photobucket.com*

Way too cute everyone. And I couldn't resist adding these two - the first one is a cartoon effect and you can see how it picks up the black hairs down to her roots and the second is photobucket's popart effects option.


----------



## maryvee

mintchip said:


> Me too Maryvee! How do you like Aperture??


still getting the hang of it-- since i work at apple, i got it for freeeace:


----------



## Missy

you ladies are way to cool. I went to photo bucket but couldn't figure out how to do anything.


----------



## havaluv

Missy, after you upload your photos, just click the choice above a photo that says edit. That will take you to the page where all the cool stuff is. The tab labeled special effects is where you can find the pop art option and also the cool cartoon option that lisa used in her top picture. It's fun and addicting!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*MeMe's two amigos*

And finally, my other two guys. One day I'll get a great photo of my cat too.


----------



## Jane

Oh, Lisa! Finally, we get to see the rest of your crew! Buddy and Baron are just beautiful. I love Buddy's face! Look at that white coat!!! How old is he?


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jane, he's my Brazilian rescue, and he's just 2 1/2 years old. I originally got him because I'd felt so guilty for buying purebreds, that I felt I "owed" rescue. I really lucked out with the exception of his "poodle curly" coat. His owner imported him from Brazil for her five year old boy and then traded him in for a GOAT instead. I think I got the better end of the deal. LOL If I can find some other photos in various threads I'll come back and post them here.


----------



## imamurph

BEAUTIFUL photos of Buddy and Baron, Lisa!!! :tea:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Lisa, those are all great photos and I absolutely *LOVE* the cartoon effect! Oh sure, now I've got to go and figure out photobucket! I end up with more homework from this forum!!!


----------



## mintchip

maryvee said:


> still getting the hang of it-- since i work at apple, i got it for freeeace:


WOW you are lucky!!!!!
Any photo editing tips you can share with us MAC users! :ear::ear:


----------



## dboudreau

Beautiful pictures Everyone :clap2:

Here is my Delilah pup.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver:biggrin1:


----------



## maryvee

mintchip said:


> WOW you are lucky!!!!!
> Any photo editing tips you can share with us MAC users! :ear::ear:


not yet-- i am still trying to find the time to really learn the program-- some of it seems too much for what i want to do...but iPhoto, as great as it is, doesn't have the function that I want-- when I get some tips, I will be happy to pass them along!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie, Sally and Debbie - wow did you get great black and whites or what?

Jill, but the forum homework is so much fun and like Marj - way better than homework. ound:


----------



## michi715

If you use photobooth, you can get most of the same effects you are seeing other people use...Good Luck! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great job everyone! :clap2: 

The havs and others look great in black/white and the other colors you guys put them in! We get so used to seeing colors that the blk/white really stand out...and to think watching tv was always like that when I was a kid! Well heck----cameras too!


----------



## mellowbo

OK, here's Vinny. (I hope)
Carole


----------



## mellowbo

And Lulu
Carole


----------



## kelrobin

Marj, this was a great challenge . . . I have always been a b&w fan. It lends a great dimension to photos unlike color - have always liked it for people portraits, and now doggies. These are terrific - way to go everyone!! I'll try to get mine going when I have some time . . . 

Oh Mary, I am so jealous of you working at Apple. I have had six Macs and still have them all . . . DH says I'm nuts . . . calls it a museum/graveyard of computers! My old IIci with the 80mg hard drive still works!


----------



## maryvee

[email protected] said:


> Marj, this was a great challenge . . . I have always been a b&w fan. It lends a great dimension to photos unlike color - have always liked it for people portraits, and now doggies. These are terrific - way to go everyone!! I'll try to get mine going when I have some time . . .
> 
> Oh Mary, I am so jealous of you working at Apple. I have had six Macs and still have them all . . . DH says I'm nuts . . . calls it a museum/graveyard of computers! My old IIci with the 80mg hard drive still works!


some of those old macs are worth some money to an avid collector-- your dh may not think you are crazy if someone offers you some money for them!! it is a fun job and the perks are fab!

i actually was working today and a customer came in with his hav! i told him all about the forum and the playdate and he said he is going to check out the site!


----------



## mintchip

ound: I actually met a hav named Mac at Crissy Field today and the owner calls him that because he loves Apple computersound:


----------



## Leeann

With my new camera i can FINALLY join back in on the photo challanges. Here is Riley & Monte, my two messy faces today.


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwww! Great shot!


----------



## earfax

*daddy's little helper*

We are in the middle of doing our kitchen over and it leaving Mollie a little confused and curious with everything going on/


----------



## earfax

*Mollieand her daddy*

mollie listen


----------



## maryam187

All these pics are really gorgoeus! Good job everyone!

Leeann, lover their faces! Riley looks so different now with his bangs, very neat. And Monte.....oh well you know I L-O-V-E him. Both of your pups look handsome and clean as can be!


----------



## irnfit

Great pic of Riley and Monte.

Molly is adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I love the new pictures of Riley and Monte and Molly. I'm jealous of all your wonderful cameras. I went kicking and screaming into the digital photography world and now wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## Laurief

I was not going to participate this month as I didnt know how to do black and white, but I just played around a bit, and I hope this works. Here is my sweet Lexi.


----------



## Julie

Great new pictures!:clap2:hoto::clap2:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Laurie - Lexi is adorable in black and white. I'd have to agree she's a sweetie.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Lisa, my husband says all the time that she is the most gentle creature on the earth. 
Although she was happy to play rough with little Guapo, and still do her RLH with her brothers tail in his mouth!! I really love the black and whites - everyones pictures are so adorable!!


----------



## Laurief

Here are the other two sweeties in my life!


----------



## irnfit

Awwww, the 3L's...so cute.


----------



## kelrobin

Jackson and Photoshop get along very well 

And the second one is not even black and white!!


----------



## Leeann

Great job with photoshop Kathy, that last one cracks me up.


----------



## maryam187

Kathy, is the last one a real or a photoshop smile? Hilarious.


----------



## Missy

ohhhhhhhhhhh== everyone is so incredibly beautiful!!!!!! Leeann, that is the best photo I have ever seen of your boys. They are so sweet.


----------



## kelrobin

> Kathy, is the last one a real or a photoshop smile? Hilarious.


Maryam . . . I assume you are kidding!! (Hint . . . look at the tail in the first and the second one . . . ) ound:


----------



## michi715

Alright, I took a shot at a cute one of Guapo in his bed (after one day, he learned how to jump right in)...I'm still learning how to use a Mac :frusty:


----------



## Lina

Awww look at that belly!


----------



## Laurief

That smile is just too funny - I laughed out loud!

I want to kiss the Guapo belly!!


----------



## Missy

*yeah finally*

white and black in black and white


----------



## RCKNROB




----------



## RCKNROB

Whoops, I am trying to put some pictures on, but it didn't work.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Finally, a picture of Tess. I've been working on this all night. And of course, I can't remember how I got this one to do a second!:frusty::frusty:


----------



## RCKNROB

Now if this don't work, I need some personal help...............share your knowledge


----------



## marjrc

Wow!! What fantastic shots everyone!! I love seeing Molly with her Daddy and the one of little Tess. El Guapo is adorable! Omg, Laurie, your pics are gorgeous. What stunning photos! 

The ones of Jackson are a hoot! LOL I really love that 'oil painting' one! Very nice.

Leeann, your boys are so handsome! I just love that photo.

They're all so good everyone!!! Pretty neat to see them b&w and in sepia. Those 'pop art' ones are fun to see too.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Here's what I was trying to do...

Tess has been with me 5 months today. Here are pictures of her on the first day I got her and today. Doesn't look like the same dog!!! (Thank goodness I figured this out, I can go to bed now!)


----------



## marjrc

Look at the beautiful hair she has since her first day with you, Jill! She is adorable.

Here are some of my boys... Ricky, the first and last pic, and Sammy is in the middle.


----------



## kelrobin

Oh Marj . . . your photos are beautiful of your boys . . . it's amazing how well you can show off their coats in a B&W with such detail! What sweetie pies . . . love their faces. Bet there are lots of kisses going on with those two :kiss:


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great photos everyone! :clap2:

Marj,
I love that first shot of Ricky!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, those are great photos of Ricky but I just love the look on Sammy's face!


----------



## JimMontana

Marj, that first pic of Ricky did well in the detail! Other photo favs of mine in this thread are Kubrick, Hiro, and Delilah!

Hi everyone, I'm sad that I haven't been able to be here more but am swamped busy it seems. Here's pics of Minka and Tully. In first one, on a cool day Minka always loves finding the little warm spot of sun on floor thru the window.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*this thread makes me realize*

gosh these dogs are stunning...in color...in black and white...in hues of yellow or brown. They have such soulful looks...that really come out in the black and whites.

I just love these photos.
Linda


----------



## pjewel

One more for the road.


----------



## Missy

*who's who?*

Jill, Look at your signature picture of Tess and this one of Jasper!!!!

I love everyone's black and whites!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy, if Jasper's ears were standing up, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference!! What's really funny is that my signature picture is of Cody! Sometimes I think Cody looks more like a Hav than Tess does!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Daisy is Black and White*

Here is Daisy in Black and White...on a very hot day...


----------



## Missy

oops-- I was sure that was Tess. She is beautiful. I love your before and after shots of her. I always thought Cody was a Hav too. He is adorable no matter.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Jump...*

How do you just capture the part of the photo you want?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I'm in love with Guapo*

Any pup with a name like that has to be special. What a cutie pie...are there more threads with photos of him?


----------



## mintchip

It is just that kind of day..........


----------



## siggie

Love everyone's photos! Here is my contribution.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Ani, you need to frame that picture!

Sally, it's amazing how much emotion you captured in one picture.


----------



## irnfit

All these dogs look so great in black and white, it's amazing. I love the pics.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver


----------



## Doggie Nut

How do you change it to black & white?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I photo*

In my program, you can just make choices. Under effects you can choose black and white, sepia or others. I think it depends on what program you use for your photos.

What do you have?

Linda


----------



## Doggie Nut

I think there is a sepia option on the Shrink your photo....I may try that next time i use it.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Found some older pics so I used the option on the "shrink" photo. I plan to take some new ones tomorrow.


----------



## Doggie Nut

One more done in sepia.


----------



## LuvCicero

*Sweetie Pie "IS" Black & White*

WOW....he was still for once !!


----------



## pjewel

I love everybody's pictures. They're all great!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

All great shots!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Playing outside! I love black and white photography!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Another great set of photos everyone. For once, those with the black and white dogs have the advantage.


----------



## marjrc

GORGEOUS photos everyone!!!!!! Wow. Sally, that one of Comet is stunning! LOVE it!

What beautiful Havs. Linda, you are so right. They look great in any and all colors!

Geri, Milo is one handsome dude in that second shot! Beautiful. 
*
Keep at it people!! Time for a new challenge on SUNDAY !!!!!! *


----------

